# Who's in NY at the moment?



## Xanadu (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going to be in New York City from the 28th of Feb til the 5th of Mar.  Any urbanites around?

I fancy heading for a night out with anyone around on the 28th.

So who fancies meeting one of them'there real life weird intarweb folk?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, D might be around and Septic Tank's in Little Italy.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2007)

I fly in on 28th Feb and out again on 7th March, tis Welsh week in the Big Apple see.

Would be well up for drinks sometime.

Where you staying?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 20, 2007)

Not booked anything yet, was planning on the Gershwin, but editor recommended a place in his New York guide that I'm seeing if I can get a decent price on.

I'd be well up for meeting on the evening of the 28th, not sure about the 29th.  The other nights I'm busy though.

What time you arriving on the 28th?  I'm getting in around 2pm.  I'm hoping to do a helicopter ride on that day and possibly a bit of shopping if there's time.


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2007)

Just got back from a week there- really really wonderful time...but- and I cannot stress this enough- pack some woolies cos they're expecting snow storms this week and it was bloody freezing enough while we were there!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 25, 2007)

polly said:
			
		

> Just got back from a week there- really really wonderful time...but- and I cannot stress this enough- pack some woolies cos they're expecting snow storms this week and it was bloody freezing enough while we were there!




Cool. I have been to NY the same week for the last three years and had snow everytime!


----------



## polly (Feb 26, 2007)

ahh well if you know what you're doing I'm sure you'll be ok- they told us it was *mild *for a new york winter  (one day it was -15c with the wind chill). but it's of course tolerable because there are plenty of warm places for coffee and munchies! 

have a great time! i'm very jealous...


----------



## D (Feb 27, 2007)

Please no snow storms, pretty please.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2007)

Blow it our way!


----------



## D (Feb 27, 2007)

I wonder how long my tan will last.

 

back to winter


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I wonder how long my tan will last.
> 
> 
> 
> back to winter


We've just had the mildest winter in London since 24 million years before the dinosaurs came or something.

I only want a little bit of snow for a couple of days. All we've had this year is a little puff of snow that quickly turned into slush.

I want proper_ seasons_ goddamit!


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 1, 2007)

In NYC at the mo.  It's pretty warm here at the moment.  To be fair my only comparison is Sweden at the beginning of the Feb, and London in January, but I didn't need to wear any gloves (apart from when I was on the 86th floor of the Empire State building).


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> In NYC at the mo.  It's pretty warm here at the moment.  To be fair my only comparison is Sweden at the beginning of the Feb, and London in January, but I didn't need to wear any gloves (apart from when I was on the 86th floor of the Empire State building).



You have obviously been in a differnt Ny to the one i've been in for the past week! temperatures of 12dgrees Fahrenheit, plus windchill ain't pretty warm in my book. The 86th floor was bloody freezing on tuesday, had to keep going out for pics and jumping back in to warm up. Went up to the 102nd floor too for an extra few bucks was well cool!


----------



## D (Mar 9, 2007)

It's ridiculously, painfully cold right now.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> It's ridiculously, painfully cold right now.


It's just, well, nothing here. Sort of mild and a bit wet.

Like sex with a book keeper.


----------



## D (Mar 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's just, well, nothing here. Sort of mild and a bit wet.
> 
> Like sex with a book keeper.



It's so cold that I'd have sex with a bookkeeper just to generate some heat.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> It's so cold that I'd have sex with a bookkeeper just to generate some heat.


Here's the first result for 'bookkeeper' from Google images. Enjoy!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> It's ridiculously, painfully cold right now.


Pleased someone agrees with me.


----------



## Maltin (Mar 10, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> You have obviously been in a differnt Ny to the one i've been in for the past week! temperatures of 12dgrees Fahrenheit, plus windchill ain't pretty warm in my book. The 86th floor was bloody freezing on tuesday, had to keep going out for pics and jumping back in to warm up. Went up to the 102nd floor too for an extra few bucks was well cool!


I was there the week before you and it was pretty cold, especially with the wind chill factor.

When it wasn't windy it was quite nice at about 32/33F though.

We went up the ESB the first night we were there and that was probably the coldest moment when we got round the corner and the wind was gusting ferociously.

Didn't go up to the 102nd floor that night as I thought it was double the price.  I think it was indoors up there as well.  Was it worth it up there?  I would have gone up there if we went a second time but we went up to the top of the Rockefeller Center instead to see the sun set and the city light up, which was excellent (and warmer!).


----------



## soulman (Mar 13, 2007)

Not me. Friends arrived back recently and said it was bitterly cold.


----------



## D (Mar 14, 2007)

it's not cold today - it's a lovely 60ish degrees outside.

Tomorrow it's supposed to reach 69, which, is a little scary considering the predicted drop back into the low 40s for the following day.

*posting live from the 24/7/365 apple store*


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> it's not cold today - it's a lovely 60ish degrees outside.
> 
> Tomorrow it's supposed to reach 69, which, is a little scary considering the predicted drop back into the low 40s for the following day.
> 
> *posting live from the 24/7/365 apple store*



Thats where I logged in to check on urban while I was over there, didnt realise it was open 24/7/365 tho!!


----------

